# For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]



## Maethor1 (6. Januar 2018)

*Gemeinschaftlich. Organisiert. Mitgliederorientiert.*​*Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand] *​*www.for-the-hive.de*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Sozial und Erwachsen*
Unsere Mitglieder schätzen sich untereinander und unterstützen sich jederzeit in respektvoller und erwachsener Art und Weise. Wir möchten die Person hinter dem Monitor kennen lernen!
 
*Ab 21 Jahren*
Wir legen Wert auf einen konstruktiven Umgangston und reifes Verhalten. Unser Altersschnitt liegt bei etwa 31 Jahren, weshalb wir eine möglichst homogene Gemeinschaft anstreben.
 
*Endgame für jeden*
For the Hive legt als deutsche World of Warcraft Gilde Wert darauf, allen unseren Mitgliedern das Endgame zu ermöglichen. Dies erreichen wir durch umsichtige Planung und Unterstützung unserer Endgamekoordinatoren.
 
*17 Jahre Erfahrung in der Gildenleitung*
Die Gildenleitung hat bereits seit Ultima Online private und berufliche Erfahrungen im Organisieren und Verwalten eigener Gilden und Online-Communities sammeln können. The Hive ist somit die Quintessenz langjährigen Lernens und aller Erfolge als auch Rückschläge.
 
*Eine Gemeinschaft über das Spiel hinaus*
Wir nehmen unsere Mitglieder als Individuen wahr und legen Wert darauf einen freundschaftlichen Zusammenhalt zu gewährleisten. So halten wir unseren Mitgliedern selbstverständlich auch dann die Treue, wenn die Lust an WoW mal länger ausbleibt. Wir bieten deshalb abseits von unserem Hauptspiel viele gemeinsame Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten.
 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
 
For the Hive ist eine deutsche Spielergemeinschaft für World of Warcraft. Oberstes Ziel ist die Bildung einer Mitgliederbasis aus Gleichgesinnten, die in einem Clan mehr sehen als nur die Summe seiner Teile. For the Hive ist die Quintessenz all unserer Erfahrungen durch Erfolge und Fehler in über 16 Jahren Gildenleitung.
 
Wenn Du mehr als eine Zweckgemeinschaft suchst und gemeinsam mit erwachsenen Individuen Spaß, Ambitionen und Freundschaft auch über das Spiel hinaus teilen willst, bist du bei uns genau richtig! Bewerbe dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil dieser Gemeinschaft!
 
Wir sind eine Core-Gaming Gilde. Spielspaß und Ambitionen stehen bei uns im Einklang. Deshalb ermöglichen wir auch jedem unserer Mitglieder das Endgame, wenn er oder sie das möchte. Fördern statt fordern ist unser Weg dahin!
 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand] *​*Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.*​* *​*www.for-the-hive.de*​


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2018)

ich mag eure Website.


----------



## Bodoh (10. Januar 2018)

Wir sind nach wie vor auf der Suche nach motivierten Mitspielern und freuen uns über jede Bewerbung.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/*


----------



## Bodoh (12. Januar 2018)

Wir suchen weiterhin nach aktiven Mitgliedern, deren Fokus auf der Gemeinschaft liegt. Ob Schichtarbeiter, Student, Familienväter und natürlich auch Mütter, bei uns sind alle Willkommen.
Hinterlasst einfach eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum, wir freuen uns auf euch.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/*


----------



## Bodoh (16. Januar 2018)

Gemäß unserer Endgamegarantie, bieten wir nun auch regelmäßig Mythic+ Runs vor dem Reset an, damit möglichst jeder seine Kiste auf +10 bekommt.
Wir suchen weiterhin nach netten Mitspielern und freuen uns über jede Bewerbung.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/*


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Januar 2018)

Kurze Erinnerung an die Regeln dieses Subforums:

 

Montags ist Push-Tag, bzw. 1x die Woche und nicht alle 2 Tage.


----------



## Martiinooneup (12. März 2018)

*Bewerbungen laufen aktuell wieder!*
 
*Gemeinschaftlich. Organisiert. Mitgliederorientiert.*
*Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand] *
*www.for-the-hive.de*
     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
 
 
                  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand] *
*Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.*
* *
*www.for-the-hive.de*


----------



## Martiinooneup (19. März 2018)

Aktuell raiden wir Dienstags von 20h-22h.

 

Wir haben aktuell 10/11 normal down und sind schon eine entspannte Gruppe von aktuell 15 Raidern. Demächst gehts mit Heroisch weiter!

 

  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand] *
*Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.*
* *
*www.for-the-hive.de*


----------



## Martiinooneup (2. April 2018)

*Um bei BfA wunderbar starten zu können, suchen wir immer gerne Leute, die sich mit unserer Clanphilosophie vergleichen können. Uns ist es egal, ob ihr Anfänger, Neustarter, Veteran seid. Uns ist der Mensch vopr dem Bildsvhirm wichtiger!*​*Wir haben inzwischen auch einen zweiten Raidtag!         Aktuelle Raidtage sind:  Dienstags von 20h-22h und Sonntag von 19h-22h.*​ 

 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/*​


----------



## Martiinooneup (16. April 2018)

*WE WANT YOU!*​ ​ ​ ​ ​*Ihr wollt ein Teil einer Community sein, die auch ausserhalb von WoW etwas unternimmt?*​*Dann schaut bei uns vorbei!*​*Wir suchen aktuell für  den jetzigen Content und vor allem für das Addon "Battle for Azeroth", was am 14.08.2018 erscheint!*​ ​ ​ ​*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/*​ ​ ​*Aktuell: Antorus 11/11 Normal*​*                                 1/11 Heroisch*​ ​


----------



## Martiinooneup (23. April 2018)

*Nur noch 113 Tage!!!*

 

 

 

*Ihr wollt ein Teil einer Community sein, die auch ausserhalb von WoW etwas unternimmt?*

*Dann schaut bei uns vorbei!*

*Wir suchen aktuell für  den jetzigen Content und vor allem für das Addon "Battle for Azeroth", was am 14.08.2018 erscheint!*

 

 

 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/*

 

 

*Aktuell: Antorus 11/11 Normal*

*                                 1/11 Heroisch*


----------



## Martiinooneup (7. Mai 2018)

*Die Schiffe werden gebaut, damit wir alle bald nach Kul´Tiras und Zandalar segeln können. Wollt ihr mit uns gemeinsam segeln und der Allianz zeigen, wie stark die Horde ist? Dann bewerbt euch!*​ ​ ​ ​ ​*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/*​ ​ ​*Aktuell: Antorus 11/11 Normal*​*                                 1/11 Heroisch*​


----------



## Martiinooneup (14. Mai 2018)

Horde! Sammelt euch! Wir müssen endlich den Krieg gegen die Allianz gewinnen!

 

 

 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/*


----------



## Martiinooneup (28. Mai 2018)

Der Kampf zwischen Horde und Allianz wird bald neu entfacht! Um Anduin und seinem Flohsammler es ordentlich zu zeigen, wie wild wir sind, suchen wir Member die es der Allianz zeigen wollen! 
 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/*


----------



## Martiinooneup (11. Juni 2018)

Wir suchen Hordler, die in unserem Schwarm die weiten von Kul Tiras erobern. Wir suchen Hordler, die unser Schwarm gegen die Allianz verteidigen. Wir suchen Hordler, die in unserem Schwarm gegen die Bosse von Kul Tiras kämpfen. Wir suchen euch!
Am 14. August geht es los! Seid ihr bereit? Sucht ihr eine Gemeinschaft, die es auch ausserhalb von WoW gibt? Dann kommt zu uns!
Für die Horde! Für die Allianz!
 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]*
*Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.*
*https://for-the-hive.de/*


----------



## Martiinooneup (18. Juni 2018)

Wir suchen weiterhin nach aktiven Mitgliedern, deren Fokus auf der Gemeinschaft liegt. Ob Schichtarbeiter, Student, Familienväter und natürlich auch Mütter, bei uns sind alle Willkommen.
Hinterlasst einfach eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum, wir freuen uns auf euch.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/


----------



## Martiinooneup (2. Juli 2018)

Unsere Waffen werden immer stärker, werden Sie überladen?

Schaffen wir es, das Schwert von Sargeras zu entfernen? Schliessen wir die Wunde? Vielleicht erfahren wir es am 18.07.2018....

Wollt Ihr es gemeinsam mit uns erleben?

Dann bewerbt euch! 

 

Wir suchen jeden Mensch, ob Frau, ob Mann, ob Hund,Katze und Maus. Wir wollen gemeinsam den neuen Content erleben(Raid, Warfronts,Mythic+) 

 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand] *
*Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.*
* *
*www.for-the-hive.de* ​


----------



## Martiinooneup (16. Juli 2018)

In 2 Tagen geht es los mit dem Patch 8.0.
Habt ihr euch schon für ein Char(oder mehrere) entschieden? Ihr wisst es noch nicht? Kein Problem! Denn wir nämlich auch nicht.:-) Wir alle werden auch alle Chars gemeinsam testen! Ihr seid alleine? Wollt ihr einer Gemeinschaft zugehören, die durch euch größer und stärker wird? Einer Gemeinschaft, wo jeder etwas ausrichten kann? Einer Gemeinschaft, die mehr als die Summe seiner Teile sieht? Dann bewerbt euch bei uns!





*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.

www.for-the-hive.de*​


----------



## Martiinooneup (30. Juli 2018)

Und habt ihr euch schon  an die ersten Klassen gewöhnt?​Macht eure Lieblingsklasse Spaß?​Meine schon! Bald ist es soweit!​Nur noch mehrere Tage bis BfA-Release!​Sucht ihr eine Gilde?​Dann meldet euch bei uns! ​ ​ ​ 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ ​*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]*​*Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.*​ ​*www.for-the-hive.de*​


----------



## Martiinooneup (6. August 2018)

Diese Woche kommt Monster Hunter World raus! Wie? Vor "Battle for Azeroth"? Ganz genau! Der Hype vom MHW wird dann am 14.08.18 zerstört! Ihr geht auch steil wenn BfA released wird? Ihr seid an einer sozialen Gemeinschaft interessiert, die nicht nur in WoW vertreten ist? Ihr wollt raiden, aber nicht in einer Progressgilde? Dann bewerbt euch doch bei uns! 

Unser Ziel ist es jedem das Endgame zu ermöglichen! Wir werden sobald Uldir released wird Dienstags und Sonntags von 20 Uhr bis 23 Uhr raiden. Ihr wollt mit uns dieses Ziel ermöglichen? Dann mal los! 

 

 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
 
*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]*
*Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.*
 
*www.for-the-hive.de*


----------



## Martiinooneup (27. August 2018)

Schon ist es länger als eine Woche her, dass BfA released wurde.
Wie gefällt es euch? Uns tut es jedenfalls:-) Einige haben schon 340er Gear angelegt, einige sind noch dabei sich für den anstehenden Raid vorzubereiten.
Sucht ihr eine Gemeinschaft, die über WoW hinaus geht? Wollt ihr einer Gruppe angehören, die nicht nur während der Raidzeit online ist? Wollt ihr gemeinsam mit uns das Ziel erreichen, jedem in unserer Gilde das Endgame zu ermöglichen? Dann schaut mal in unser Forum vorbei, schaut euch an wie man sich bewirbt und bewerbt euch!
 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
 
*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]*
*Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.*
 
*www.for-the-hive.de*


----------



## Martiinooneup (10. September 2018)

Unser Schwarm will sich weiter vergrößern, aktuell sind wir In WoW 31 Bienchen und suchen weitere Mitglieder, die wie wir im Einklang unserer Clanphilosophie sind. Schaut euch unser Ziel auf unser Forum an! Könnt ihr euch damit identifizieren? Dann bewerbt euch!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand]
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.
https://for-the-hive.de/


----------



## Martiinooneup (17. September 2018)

Langsam wird es bei uns was! Wir haben aktuell 6/8 auf den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad und 1/8 auf den heroischen! Morgen werden wir den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad bezwingen und dann mit Heroisch weiter machen!

Sucht ihr eine Gemeinschaft, deren Ziel es ist, jedem das Endgame zu ermöglichen? Möchtet ihr auch anderen helfen? Dann bewerbt euch bei uns!

 

 

 

 

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand] *
*Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.*
* *
*www.for-the-hive.de* ​


----------



## Martiinooneup (24. September 2018)

Als aktuellen Zwischenstand:

Aktuell haben wir am Sonntag gemeinsam den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad des Uldir-Raids geschafft!
Morgen versuchen wir noch diese ID so viele Bosse im heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu besiegen!

Aktuell Raiden wir Di und So von 20-23 Uhr

Sucht ihr eine Gemeinschaft, die es auch außerhalb von WoW gibt? Sucht ihr eine Gemeinschaft, die auch bei einer Contentflaute andere Spiele gemeinsam spielen? Sucht ihr ein Clan, die sich mehr für den Ork, den Tauren oder Blutelfe interessieren, die vor dem Bildschirm sitzen? 

Dann besucht uns unter www.for-the-hive.de !

TL/DR

Aktueller Raidstand 8/8 normal 1/8 heroisch
Raidzeit: Di und So 20-23h

Ihr identifiziert euch in unseren Ziele? Dann ab auf www.for-the-hive.de !



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the Hive - Deine deutsche WoW Horde Gilde ab 21 [Blackhand] 
Bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum und werde Teil von For the Hive.

www.for-the-hive.de


----------

